# Amboyna Burl chef



## Texasstate (Dec 4, 2019)

Amboyna burl in red liners
Sanded to 400 
Needs a little more love and Some finish. 

looking for a flat or matte finish 
Usually use wipe on poly 
But I want to try something different 

recommendations?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 4, 2019)

Send it to me and I'll put I nice finish on it 

Beautifully done!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks 
Seriously looking for something a little less intensive than wipe on poly. Don’t get me wrong I DONT think you can’t beat it for a high gloss finish. 

But for a matte look. I don’t really want to mess with it


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 4, 2019)

Tru oil is a durable finish. It can be buffed with 0000 steel wool for a more satin/matte finish.
Awesome looking knife by the way. I really like the two tone amboyna.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 4, 2019)

Really nice. Beautiful use of heartwood/sapwood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2019)

use WOP and steel wool when done. you get Matte- Tru oil is WOP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 4, 2019)

WOP??


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 5, 2019)

Wipe On Poly.. use gloss as your base coats and follow w a couple of matte or semi and will look great! Takes less time than Tru oil.

if thats a chef's knife you really want a poly seal to keep ick out of the pores in the wood even stabilized it will have areas where bacteria can congregate and grow.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 5, 2019)

Really nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 5, 2019)

Does anyone have opinions on pricing this ?

its 13.5 in overall length


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 5, 2019)

Any help would be appreciated on pricing this knife
I won’t get offended 
I know pricing things is very subjective but how much could I get for this ?


----------



## phinds (Dec 5, 2019)

Be a good idea if you actually showed the knife. Handle is beautiful but knives ARE made to cut things and the handle doesn't do that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 5, 2019)

That’s true 
I’ll picture when finished completely


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 5, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Any help would be appreciated on pricing this knife
> I won’t get offended
> I know pricing things is very subjective but how much could I get for this ?



I would say $25.00 tops! Send me your PP info and I'll get you paid!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 5, 2019)

Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2019)

Beautiful! Stainless?


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 6, 2019)

440 C stainless
cryogenically treated


----------



## phinds (Dec 24, 2019)

Still not finished?


----------



## Maverick (Dec 24, 2019)

Watching to see it finished.


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 24, 2019)

Still working on it 
I have a “real” job with a wine and spirits distributor 

so this time of year I am super busy and have very little time in the shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 24, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Still working on it
> I have a “real” job with a wine and spirits distributor
> 
> so this time of year I am super busy and have very little time in the shop


You have your priorities wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Still working on it
> I have a “real” job with a wine and spirits distributor



Hope they give a really good employee discount!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I would say $25.00 tops! Send me your PP info and I'll get you paid!!


$30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2019)

$32.50 and a cheeseburger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 26, 2019)

More pics 

this is probably the 5th coat of satin poly 

steel wool in between every coat to get it feeing like butter 

any more criticism would be great 
I need it 

any more info on how much this would be priced at would be great (I know asking price has so many factors but ballpark figures would be GREATLY appreciated)


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2019)

So, you STILL refuse to show the blade and yet expect price estimates? Doesn't make sense to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 26, 2019)

Sorry I’ll show soon


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Sorry I’ll show soon


Promises, promises


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 26, 2019)

Killing me


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 26, 2019)

I got cut pretty good on a blade I hadn’t had taped up. Never again. I always tape them with some cardboard along the blade. I will unveil soon


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Texasstate (Dec 27, 2019)

@phinds this one for you 
DONE!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 27, 2019)

Gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 27, 2019)

What would you charge ?
No bs just the price ?


----------



## phinds (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice job. That should fetch a pretty penny. OR ... quite a few dirty old dollar bills.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 28, 2019)

What is going on around the back pin? Finish build up? Something looks off about it. 

As far as price I would add up your costs then add on some change for yourself. Since you aren't making the blades themselves I wouldn't expect a return like a true custom made would... I also wouldn't advertise it as that...


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah one of the pins got pinched prior to putting on. The end wasn’t a perfect circle. Sucks but didn’t realize till it was set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 28, 2019)

I would do as @gman2431 suggest. Figure out what you comfortable with for profit and add that to cost of supplies. The pin does detract some can you replace it somehow? Market selling it does dictate price somewhat. Where do you plan on selling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 28, 2019)

What length is blade?


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 28, 2019)

Overall length 13 
Blade 8


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 28, 2019)

I think you'd be looking at $90 - $125.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 28, 2019)

I was thinking price point $125-225 depending on market you in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses !


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 28, 2019)

What price point where you thinking?


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 28, 2019)

It’s sold for $150 
But it’s a bulk deal with another knife 
Will post it once finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 11, 2020)

As a pen turner it is hard for me to not want to spend a whole day sanding it to 12,000 grit. 800 to 1000 seems to be max of what I have found. That being said I have teak and walnut oil that I use on non stabilized wood.


----------

